# How do you fix the recovery?



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

I rooted/unlocked and installed custom tw roms, also tried MIUI. Yesterday I installed AKOP and since then the mounts are showing up different and the backup/restore doesn't know where to find the files to backup/restore.

CWM now shows:
sdcard/legacy
sdcard/0
sdcard/0bb

I am assuming there is a way to fix it?

The first time I installed AKOP before today it did the same thing.. so I went through the hassle of starting from scratch. reimaged/rooted/unlocked/installed custom rom. I don't want to do this again if possible.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

What CWM are you running?

There is a few ways around this currently.

First, your inteneral sdcard is always going to be moved to a /0/ folder on 4.2... you can fight it if you want but its just going to happen due to the new mounts you mentioned.

So, in the future a good way to avoid this is to keep your backups/rom zips/etc on your external SDCard. That's the easiest especially if you are going back and forth from 4.2.

In the meantime use Root Explorer or a similar program and navigate to /data/media that will actually show you the entire internal SD. Your CWM folder with backups should be there, take whatever backups you want, and move them to /0/CWM in the same directory. That will make it "see" them in recovery. (Or anywhere within the /0/ folder)

Nowadays as I don't have an external SD I just leave everything in the /0/ folder either on TW or AOSP; its just easier to manage that way.


----------



## brandoncampbell (Aug 26, 2011)

Guess I should have thought to do that.. glad to know now.. I should have done that.. but I went ahead and started from scratch. Didn't realize this was by design of 4.2.. I wonder if cwm is going to account for this?


----------

